# Car insurance saskatoon



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Can any one advise on what is the best way of buying a car in Saskatoon? Do you buy car first then buy insurance? Or what's the procedure? Can any one recommend a reasonable car insurance company in Saskatoon? Good car garages?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Car Insurance - Saskatchewan

You must have insurance arranged before driving the car off the sales lot.
Can't help you with an auto repair shop.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

I think by garage he means car sales place. 
Google for cars and loads of places come up. not to bad on price compared to ireland.

The car insurance is state run from what I can see. And you pay for insurance and registration.

And if you have an irish licence you need to bring your driving history so you can swap your licence for a canadian one. You can only drive for 3 months on irish one


----------

